# Anyone know how to distinguish a male and a female L201 pleco



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a L201 pleco and i want to know if it is a male or female. Anyone know any traits that i can look for?

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes the sexual difference don't present themselves unless both sexes are present. Males will show odontoides, but sometimes will only get full growth with females present. The females will be broader and fatter. All these cues are meaningless without another specimen of the opposite sex to compare to though. That's pretty much the norm for plecos. Maybe Charles will have other ideas.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

check from the top. Female has a more rounded body. Male is also much hairy-er...


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> check from the top. Female has a more rounded body. Male is also much hairy-er...


When you said hairy-er do you mean male have more visible whiskers than female?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Put a cave or two in the tank, males usually hangs out in the cave and a female will want nothing to do with it unless she is ready to lay eggs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

By hairier, Charles means more odontoides on the body.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I do find both females and males will use the caves in my tank, but like Charles mentioned, my matured females are visibly bigger, fatter, rounder than the males, and matured males are obviously hairier on the side of the gills and all over the body. Hope this helps!


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the useful tips guys! From the looks of it i think i got a female.


----------

